# Solved: Base system device



## mlocky657 (Feb 26, 2008)

hi i have just bought a new hard drive for my laptop which is a ACER ASPIRE 5720 and have installed xp on it but am missing drivers which are BASE SYSTEM DEVICE , PCI DEVICE and also SM BUS CONTROLLER i have looked around for hours for these drivers and had no joy thanks for any help in advance


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

https://secure3.tx.acer.com/FindSystem/FindSystem.aspx?title=Information About Your System 
Have you gone here and put the serial number in and checked for the drivers? Jazz


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Some of those have nothing to do with the HD and must have been missing before.

Look here for drivers:

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5720.html

Chances are you need the chipset driver.


----------



## mlocky657 (Feb 26, 2008)

thank you again problem solved again :up: 



Elvandil said:


> Some of those have nothing to do with the HD and must have been missing before.
> 
> Look here for drivers:
> 
> ...


----------



## jekng (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi. So did you install the Vista chipset drivers from the Euro support site? Because I tried installing the XP drivers from the PanAm site and my USB stopped working and it still could not find the Base System device drivers. Thanks


----------

